# ACCESS Magazine about to end



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Just a heads up that emails will start to go out tonight along with letters and other communications in the coming week or so. ACCESS DIRECTV magazine will publish its last issue in April. Over 105 million issues were printed in over 13 years...pretty incredible number. A number of industry awards were won by that team as well.

Customers that subscribe to it monthly will simply receive their last April issue and will no longer be billed in the future.

Those customers that purchase it annually will receive a replacement magazine called SATELLITE DIRECTV for the remaining issues they are owed on their annual subscription. If they do not wish to receive the replacement magazine, they can opt for a refund again.

Monthly customers can also get an introductory deal on Satellite Direct magazine as well. Information will be coming to each Access subscriber with instructions.

Here's a trivia question for you....who was on the very first cover of the magazine (it wasn't called Access back then)?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Well I remember it was called OnDirecTV before it was called ACCESS. For some reason I want to say Dennis Leary was on the first cover.


----------



## Whammer1249 (Nov 29, 2010)

I just received the email, and am not happy. Access was a great publication. Satellite Direct does not compare in so many ways.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> Here's a trivia question for you....who was on the very first cover of the magazine (it wasn't called Access back then)?


Howard Hughes ?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Whammer1249 said:


> I just received the email, and am not happy. Access was a great publication. Satellite Direct does not compare in so many ways.


Understood. A tough decision, I can assure you. A very fine publication.

They are different publications in the sense that Satellite Direct is much more of a listings magazine while Access was entertainment and listings. However, an extensive survey was done 6 months ago to determine what customers valued most in the magazine, and listings was an overwhelming winner with the "entertainment" aspects preferred by a small minority. ACCESS was (is) a very fine publication, but my guess is that folks interested in those types of entertainment stories, etc are able to find them in a number of other areas.

Satellite Direct is also going to change their publication starting in May so their magazine of today will be different than. Their DIRECTV listing service is very extensive, one could argue more extensive than ACCESS because of the additional programming that is covered in that periodical.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Not Howard Hughes...not Dennis Leary


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I certainly don't remember who was on the first issue (I wasn't a subscriber until April 1997), but I do remember liking the magazine back in the late 90's. Those listings were important way before 2 week Guide data was on every box.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> .....Here's a trivia question for you....who was on the very first cover of the magazine (it wasn't called Access back then)?


Ahhhh....Brett Favre! :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Bummer, I'm going to miss Access. Not sure if I'll go with Satellite Direct.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Bummer, I'm going to miss Access. Not sure if I'll go with Satellite Direct.


Give it a test drive

http://directmagazine.com/dtv/?CMP=EMC-MQ-CS-NF-MP-110303&ATT=final&m=

In the promo code area, enter "directv"

Click on the timezone you are in and you can get a 300 page PDF version for this month and next month's. The listings are very thorough and will get even better starting in May.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Actually I'm surprised Access was still around. I had a subscription to it for a few years in the late 90's and early 2000's but with the advent of the DVR 10 years ago it became obsolete in terms of channel listings much like TV Guide is. As for the entertainment articles...much like most magazines today I read about it 2 months ago on the Internet. 

But farewell to Access, hope those that relied on it can find other options.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> As for the entertainment articles...much like most magazines today I read about it 2 months ago on the Internet.


My favorite column in Access was Martin Scorsese's monthly favorite move picks. He always gave great insights into the movies he picked, and I watched as many as I could. Yes, Access will be missed.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

The print in the listings was way too small. Even with new glasses it was very uncomfortable reading it so I stopped getting it when they started charging for it a few years ago. :lol: The DVR guide was more than sufficient.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

About time. Hopefully with all the money they'll save by finally abandoning this obsolete form of media, maybe we can get some new HD.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Give it a test drive
> 
> http://directmagazine.com/dtv/?CMP=EMC-MQ-CS-NF-MP-110303&ATT=final&m=
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'll check it out today. The list of movies for the whole month is the main thing that I need so I hope it will be OK.
The link took me to a page where I entered "directv" then it went to a page asking me to subscribe?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Thank you, I'll check it out today. The list of movies for the whole month is the main thing that I need so I hope it will be OK.
> The link took me to a page where I entered "directv" then it went to a page asking me to subscribe?


I looked at the online version and couldn't see any listing of the movies for the month.

Although I somewhat enjoyed other parts of the magazine, that was my main reason for subscribing to Access also.

Does anyone know if the printed magazine shows movie listings alphabetically by title?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> Here's a trivia question for you....who was on the very first cover of the magazine (it wasn't called Access back then)?


 Charlie Sheen? :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> About time. Hopefully with all the money they'll save by finally abandoning this obsolete form of media, maybe we can get some new HD.


I don't think one thing has anything to do with another. Personally I agree it's time to stop publishing, but that doesn't stop me from being sad about it. Jobs are being lost at the print shop that produced it, and I'm sure that good writers, photographers and artists are on the street as well.

I've spent 27 years in and around the printing industry and I'm terribly saddened by its almost total collapse in the last 10 years. There are excellent reasons for the death of commercial printing but still... you don't get into an industry that's been around 500 years expecting it to die on your watch.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

What I miss is the DirecTV "local" editions of TV Guide -- but, of course, those went away in 2005 when TV Guide changed their format and got rid of the local listings.


----------



## grizbear (Aug 9, 2007)

Great spin, Satelliteracer!

Underneath all this spin, I venture to speculate that the Access Profit Center was impeding Directv’s goal to maximize profit. And hence was axed.


----------



## ATLFAN48 (May 29, 2010)

Glad to hear it. The mag is pretty, but it doesn't even have full channel listings. That should be the point of any Directv magazine.

Robbie


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Whammer1249 said:


> I just received the email, and am not happy. Access was a great publication. Satellite Direct does not compare in so many ways.


Does the email tell you how to get the credit if you're an annual subscriber? I don't want Satellite Direct.


----------



## Microphone (Jan 30, 2007)

I love the magazine but I see Sat Rac's point totally about information versus entertainment.


Credit to the photography and layout staff etc. as it was one slick magazine and some of the ladies who graced the pages had better photo shoots than say....a Maxim. It was done right but it's time has come.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> I looked at the online version and couldn't see any listing of the movies for the month.
> 
> Although I somewhat enjoyed other parts of the magazine, that was my main reason for subscribing to Access also.
> 
> Does anyone know if the printed magazine shows movie listings alphabetically by title?


Go to the PDF version...it's about 300 pages of listings and definitely has movie listings in alpha order, as well as HD only listings. The listings portion is about 40% more extensive (if I had to guess) than Access was. The tradeoff is Access also provided other back stories, photos, etc which this magazine will not.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

gpg said:


> Does the email tell you how to get the credit if you're an annual subscriber? I don't want Satellite Direct.


The annual subscribers will be notified next week, and there is a special number for you to call in and get the credit. Very simple process.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Charlie Sheen? :lol:


You're thinking in the right area. Let's put it this way, it's someone that wouldn't make the cover today due to outbursts like those of Charlie Sheen. That's your clue.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

grizbear said:


> Great spin, Satelliteracer!
> 
> Underneath all this spin, I venture to speculate that the Access Profit Center was impeding Directv's goal to maximize profit. And hence was axed.


You do realize there are a number of initiatives that D* or any company has that when analyzed in a silo, may not be profitable...correct? That doesn't mean they aren't worth doing or they simply get discarded.

The fact of the matter is that technology has changed the landscape dramatically in this area. The introduction of the 2 week guide, DVRs allowing for schedules to be less important, smart search functionality, etc, have put pressure on listing services. No different than TV Guide or your local paper...remember when the local paper had all the tv listings? Ours hasn't had those in quite some time.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> You're thinking in the right area. Let's put it this way, it's someone that wouldn't make the cover today due to outbursts like those of Charlie Sheen. That's your clue.


Mel Gibson?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Satelliteracer said:


> You're thinking in the right area. Let's put it this way, it's someone that wouldn't make the cover today due to outbursts like those of Charlie Sheen. That's your clue.


Mel Gibson or Michael Richards?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> The annual subscribers will be notified next week, and there is a special number for you to call in and get the credit. Very simple process.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> You're thinking in the right area. Let's put it this way, it's someone that wouldn't make the cover today due to outbursts like those of Charlie Sheen. That's your clue.


Well then it must be Martin Sheen! That outburst in Apocalypse Now was pretty crazy.. :lol:


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Mel Gibson or Michael Richards?


My guess is Mel Gibson, too.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Winner winner. Mel Gibson.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Satelliteracer said:


> Go to the PDF version...it's about 300 pages of listings and definitely has movie listings in alpha order, as well as HD only listings. The listings portion is about 40% more extensive (if I had to guess) than Access was. The tradeoff is Access also provided other back stories, photos, etc which this magazine will not.


I like the movie listing in Satellite Direct. They flag each month's Premier movies with a "P" so it's easy to pick out what's premiering that month and schedule on my DVR.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I remember getting a magazine called Satellite Direct back in 1998... had a bunch of good info before there was ever a dbstalk.com

I think I still have a few copies of it..


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I like the movie listing in Satellite Direct. They flag each month's Premier movies with a "P" so it's easy to pick out what's premiering that month and schedule on my DVR.


Sounds good! I'll wait until I get the May edition to decide on it. I would be lost without the movie list.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Sounds good! I'll wait until I get the May edition to decide on it. I would be lost without the movie list.


Take a test drive with the link I provided

Once you put the promo code in and submit, a new page will come up. Click on the ONLINE MAGAZINE icon...then make sure to click on the edition you wish to try


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Take a test drive with the link I provided
> 
> Once you put the promo code in and submit, a new page will come up. Click on the ONLINE MAGAZINE icon...then make sure to click on the edition you wish to try


That worked just fine, thanks!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I found the movie list, it's near the back instead of the front where Access has it. Looks fine to me, I'm in. Also says you can access the movie list on line.


----------



## BigRedFan (Mar 28, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> Take a test drive with the link I provided
> 
> Once you put the promo code in and submit, a new page will come up. Click on the ONLINE MAGAZINE icon...then make sure to click on the edition you wish to try


Thanks for the link !.... Even though I'll miss ACCESS Magazine this new one (Satellite Direct) appears to be even better for those of us who prefer to see all the upcoming month's movies and special events at a glance...Plus definitely more complete listings and info about DirecTV....

I took a look at the March issue online and the new magazine format preview (print starts in May) and it's definitely more useful than Access...Liked it alot !... Went ahead and subscribed to the Annual special offer to DTV subscribers ($34.99) ... Nice print upgrade !...


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Just tried their "Movie Index ABC". Very nice with large print and 64 pages. Used D/L helper to save it to HD. You can also cut and paste from it. Since all I really need is the movie list I will probably switch to On-line only when my subscription runs out. I'm going to be very happy with this. How soon will we be able to see April's listings?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Go to the PDF version...it's about 300 pages of listings and definitely has movie listings in alpha order, as well as HD only listings. The listings portion is about 40% more extensive (if I had to guess) than Access was. The tradeoff is Access also provided other back stories, photos, etc which this magazine will not.


Thanks, Sat. Looks really good.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> The annual subscribers will be notified next week, and there is a special number for you to call in and get the credit. Very simple process.


Anybody get this notice yet?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

gpg said:


> Anybody get this notice yet?


I haven't.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

gpg said:


> Anybody get this notice yet?


My bad....March 17th....not this week but next week.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> My bad....March 17th....not this week but next week.


Thanks!


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Got the E-Mail today and we have until June 30th to opt out which is plenty of time to decide. We will be able to use the on-line version in April and start getting the hard copy in May. I'm pretty sure that I'll keep the subscription.


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

Is the Satellite Direct magazine only available online? My email from DTV seemed to indicate that I could receive the replacement magazine for $2.99, the same amount I have been paying for Access. However, the Satellite Direct website seems to offer only an online "magazine" for that price. If I wanted to check guides online I would think ZaptoIt would serve that purpose. What am I not understanding?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you get it through directv it will only be 2.99


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

The April issue is available on line now if anyone wants to check it out.


----------

